# Bataleon Goliath 161-wide Reviewed.



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Finally got my hands on a Bataleon Goliath thanks to our forums own Gnarly selling it to me nice and cheap after he got shipped the wrong size. 

Let the review begin!
Board: Bataleon Goliath
Size: 161 wide
Bindings: '08 Burton Cartels 
Angles: 15 negative 13
Boots: Burton Moto size 15
Weight: 240 lbs
Conditions: A little bit of everything

Day 1:
I took my dads car on Friday for a road trip up to Mt. Washington with some friends and my new Goliath that had arrived the day before. Couldn't have been more excited to get out on the mountain and test out TBT to see if all the hype is true (Spoiler alert: it is). 

The forecast that I checked the night before called for lots of fresh snow, sadly when we got there not a cm of fresh snow was in sight. In fact the runs were all icy as hell, so it was time to see how TBT held up on ice and it did not let me down. The board didn't slip up or slide out at all, it hard great edge hold no matter how icy it got on patches. This board held up to me bombing down runs while my friends were all sketching out about slipping out on the ice and coming down nice and slowly behind me. 

By midday the sun was out and the snow softened up and let me really release the board for some true bombing and this board felt like it had come home. The base being syntruded is not as fast as the sintered base on my revolver but the Goliath feels way more stable at speeds and I was able to push it faster then the Revolver. Carving with TBT is a dream, carves are easy as pie to initiate and the board just rolls from edge to edge effortlessly. 

Didn't hit the park at all on the first day but took it off some small kickers built on the sides of runs and other rollers and drops. The board handled great in the air, I'm not great at tricks but I was pulling off 1's and 3's and landing them clean. TBT works great for jumping and I found that the landings feel way smoother then any other board I've ridden. The board ollies well to, I was popping higher with this board then my other boards by far. 

Towards the end of the day the snow turned to melted slush and got sticky as hell which really sucked, and on top of that it started to rain so we called it a day and headed home.

That was it for riding on Friday, came home stoked on life despite the weather for the day being less then desirable.

Day Two:
Took the board back up on Sunday for round two of the goliath's trial. Arrived to 15 cm of fresh snow and I was stoked to take this on some powder and in the trees. 

Once again the board handled like a dream. It took everything I threw at it and was begging for more. Sadly I couldn't give it mroe as the sun came out at 11 and melted all the snow so the rest of the day was stick slush. It got so bad that I could bomb straight down a run and still not have enough speed to make it more then 50 feet then it flattened out at the bottom so there was allot of skating to lifts and towing my friends behind me because everyone was getting stuck.

That's it for the review for now, I'm getting a pair of Burton Triad's on Thursday so I'll be throwing those on and taking this baby into the park on Sunday to see how this handles some real jumps.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it. Gotta love the 161W and carving for sure. Did it take you any time to get used to the TBT?


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

It really only took one or two runs to get used too. It wasn't a massive change in riding style that I expected but instead it was quick and easy to catch on too.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been able to take mine out about 10 times so far. I love this thing. I have been beating the bag out of it and it just wants more. You have to wax it often tho esp in these spring conditions.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

conwayeast said:


> I have been able to take mine out about 10 times so far. I love this thing. I have been beating the bag out of it and it just wants more. You have to wax it often tho esp in these spring conditions.


I've noticed that too, after a day of riding all the wax is gone from the edges. I figured it would get better after a couple waxes though as most boards take a couple waxes for it to really sink in.


----------

